#  >  > E-Commerce, Social Media and Online Marketing >  >  > Ecommerce and Online Marketing >  >  > Online Marketing >  >  New Instagram Influencer Marketing Trends in 2020

## Bhavya

Influencer marketing is emerging on Instagram. We can say Instagram is the leader of Influencer Marketing. Fourstarzz Media shared the stats and insights into how influencers are leveraging Instagram. Let's check out those stats here in this article: https://bit.ly/3c9idp3

----------

